# Free concert streaming from Salzburg / Austria today



## Classix (Apr 4, 2020)

Hello,
I hope that the following information is interesting for you.

There will be a YouTube streaming starting very soon from Austria / Salzburg.

Due to the current Covid19 situation the concert programme, which was planned in the museum today will be broadcasted online.

You will hear classic music played by pianist Christian Bauschke. Sorry there is only German comment!






All the best in this days!


----------



## Classix (Apr 4, 2020)

Thanks for your participation!


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Classix said:


> Thanks for your participation!


Perhaps you get more response in this thread

Cool concerts in the future?


----------

